# [SOLVED] Problem with Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 35)

## Niethi

Hello,

After years without any hardware issues under gentoo I have now a problem getting my Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 35) network adapter working. 

I would be very happy if anybody has an idea what is going wrong.

Here the problem:

 *Quote:*   

> iwconfig wlp2s0
> 
> wlp2s0    no wireless extensions.
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> iwlist wlp2s0 scan
> 
> wlp2s0    Interface doesn't support scanning.
> 
> 

 

So clearly also wicd cannot scan for netoworks...  :Sad: 

Here some info about the system setup which I collected while searching for solutions around the web:

 *Quote:*   

> $ uname -r
> 
> 3.8.13-gentoo
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg | grep  -E "(wlan0|wlp2s0)"
> 
> [    3.601438] systemd-udevd[1286]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp2s0
> 
> [    5.579371] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> ethtool -i wlp2s0
> 
> driver: iwlwifi
> 
> version: 3.8.13-gentoo
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> grep IWL /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m
> 
> CONFIG_IWLDVM=m
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> grep WEXT /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y
> 
> CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> grep WIRELESS_EXT /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y
> 
> 

 

BUT:

 *Quote:*   

> iw wlp2s0 scan
> 
> ... (working!)
> 
> 

 Last edited by Niethi on Wed Jun 05, 2013 4:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Niethi

Solved the problem by switching to "NL80211":

Enabled CONFIG_NL80211 in kernel config.

Selected nl80211 in wicd as driver.

More details in the topic: [Solved] Getting Network Scan Working With wicd

with the hint about nl80211 in post: post 7270268

----------

